# BikeYoke Shifty - Update



## Sackmann (5. Juli 2019)

Gute Neuigkeiten für alle mit SRAM GX oder NX Eagle Schaltung.
Da uns einfach sauviele Anfragen bezüglich GX-Kompatibilität erreichen, haben wir beschlossen, jetzt die Teile beizulegen, die man benötigt, um einen Shifty auch an die beliebten GX Eagle Schaltwerke zu montieren.





Jedem Shifty liegt ab sofort eine Achse und die dazu passende Schraube bei. Das Ganze ohne Mehrpreis.

Unser Shifty is damit kompatibel zu den folgenden Schaltwerken:

XX1 / XX1 Eagle
X01 / X01 Eagle / X01 DH
X1
GX1 / GX Eagle*
EX1
NX* / NX Eagle*

Bei Schaltwerken mit * muss für die Montage des Shifty vorher der Niet entfernt werden.

Zu Erklärung: SRAM verbaut bei den günstigeren Schaltwerken Umlenkrollen, die nicht verschraubt, sondern leider genietet sind. Somit sind diese Röllchen nicht ab Werk einfach per Inbus zu entfernen oder auszutauschen.
Mit einem kleinen Bohrer kann der Niet aber entfernt werden und der Shifty mit den beiliegenden Schrauben montiert werden.
Die Schrauben entsprechen von den Abmaßen her den SRAM Ersatzteilen für die höherwertigen Schaltwerke und sind auch mit diesen kompatibel.

Alle ab heute bei uns im Webshop bestellten Shifty kommen bereits mit diesem Schraubensatz, auch wenn es noch nicht im Webshop vermerkt ist.
Website und Beschreibungen werden zeitnah angepasst.


----------



## reflux (10. Juli 2019)

Besteht die Option die Schraube und Achse einzeln zu bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (10. Juli 2019)

Die Möglichkeit besteht, die Teile als Ersatzteile von SRAM zu bestellen, z.B. hier:








						SRAM Ersatzteile XX1 / X01 / X01DH / X1 / EX1 1x11 Schaltwerk
					

Ausführungen:1 / universal, XX1/X01/X1 T25: Befestigungs- und Einstellschrauben-Set T25 für XX1 / X01 / X1 Schaltwerk Kompatibilität: Seriennummer vor 09T6Herstellernummer: 11.7518.014.000 1 / universal, XX1/X01/X1 HEX: Befestigungs- und Einstellschr




					www.bike-components.de
				











						SRAM Ersatzteile GX 1X11 / GX DH 1X7 Type 2.1 Schaltwerk
					

Ausführungen:1 / universal Schaltwerkbefestigung und Schrauben Set für GX 1X11 Schaltwerk Herstellernummer: 11.7518.055.000 2 / universal Schrauben-Set für GX 1X11 Schaltwerk Herstellernummer: 11.7518.056.000 3 / universal Käfigblockierung mit Feder




					www.bike-components.de
				



Dabei ist es meines Wissens nach egal, ob welches Schaltwerk du hast. 
Warum die Ersatzteile vom
XX1 13,99€
X01 6,99€
GX1 8,99€
kosten, ist mir schleierhaft. Röllchen und Bolzen sind untereindander kompatibel. Beim Gehäuse ist es meines Wissens nach ebenso.
Bei meinem 1x11 XX1 und 1x12 X01 Eagle sind die Gehäuse ebenfalls gleich. Die braucht man aber ohnehin nicht, man will ja nur die Bolzen. 
Ich würde also das günsigste it Bestellen, bei dem die beiden Teile dabei sind, und das ist in diesem Falle das X01.

Von uns gibt es die Teile vorerst mal nur im Kit mit dem Shifty. Sonst müsste ich mir jetzt wieder eine Preis aus den Rippen leiern. Die Mehrkosten in der Produktion für die Teile beim Shifty gehen auf uns, da kostenlos dazu, aber einen Einzelpreis habe ich mir nicht überlegt.


----------



## harryhallers (2. August 2019)

Klasse, vielen Dank geht super!


----------



## Route66 (5. Januar 2020)

Das Shifty Teilchen funktioniert perfekt


----------



## Apollon (30. März 2020)

Mahlzeit, 

ich habe heute das Shifty von bike-components bekommen. Ich vermute, ich habe einen Rückläufer erhalten. Es ist ein wenig schmutzig - das stellt kein Problem da, kann ich leicht säubern. Allerdings läuft das Lager eher kratzig statt seidig weich, als wäre etwas Sand im Lager. Ist das normal, oder sollte es seidig laufen? 

Leider fehlt auch die Achsschraube, die ich zum Einbau in die Gx benötige. Laut Beipackzettel sollte die Schraube beiliegen, es handelt sich also nicht um Altbestand. 


Wenn das Lager defekt sein sollte, dann reklamiere ich das Shifty einfach bei bike-components. Falls das Lager i.O. ist, würde ich darum bitten, mir das passende Schräubchen zukommen zu lassen 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Sackmann (30. März 2020)

Auf dem oberen Bild scheint es so, als ob die untere umlaufende Kante der Seilzugführung vermackt wäre, oder täusche ich mich da?
Wir liefern schon seit über einem halben Jahr keinen Shifty mehr ohne die Schräubchen aus.
Dass das Röllchen manchmal etwas "kratzig" läuft, sollte nicht, kann aber in Einzelfällen sein der Fall sein.
Bei so kleinen Lagern läuft das eine mal leichter, das andere mit etwas mehr Widerstand. Zwischen den Fingern kann man da schomal etwas Unterschied festellen. Die Leichtgängigkeit im eingebauten Zustand unter Last sollte es aber nicht beeinflussen, sonst hätte es aussortiert werden müssen.
Tut mir Leid, aber für mich sieht es so aus, als ob dieser Shifty nicht neu ist, sondern gebraucht. 
Da jeder Shifty von mir persönlich gepackt wird, kann ich dir mit Gewissheit sagen, dass diese so nicht unser Haus verlassen hat.
Mehr kann ich dazu jetzt aber leider auch nicht sagen.


----------



## hardtails (3. April 2020)

Apollon schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> ich habe heute das Shifty von bike-components bekommen. Ich vermute, ich habe einen Rückläufer erhalten. Es ist ein wenig schmutzig - das stellt kein Problem da, kann ich leicht säubern. Allerdings läuft das Lager eher kratzig statt seidig weich, als wäre etwas Sand im Lager. Ist das normal, oder sollte es seidig laufen?
> 
> ...



das ha einer seinen "getauscht"
meiner hat nach über 2 jahren genau das von dir angesprochene lagerveralten

früher lief der viel runder


----------



## Apollon (3. April 2020)

skwal83 schrieb:


> das ha einer seinen "getauscht"
> meiner hat nach über 2 jahren genau das von dir angesprochene lagerveralten
> 
> früher lief der viel runder



Zufälle gibts 

Ich habe es zurück geschickt und um ein neues gebeten. Mal schauen... 

Das Lager wies tatsächlich so viel Widerstand auf, dass der Seilzug vielleicht nicht genug Kraft gehabt hätte das Shifty zu drehen. Deshalb habe ich es gar nicht erst eingebaut.


----------



## Sackmann (3. April 2020)

Was meinst du mit: "Zufälle gibts"?
Denkst du der Shifty da oben ist deiner den du zurück geschickt hast?


----------



## Apollon (3. April 2020)

Sowas würde ich dem lieben skwal83 NIEMALS unterstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keen91 (30. Juli 2020)

Hatte jemand schon mal ein Problem beim Aufbohren des Niets an einer GX ?
Der dreht sich bei mir mit und ich komme nicht weiter. Habe auch etwas Angst, dass der Kunststoff zu heiss wird.


----------



## ilfer (31. Juli 2020)

Ich muss hier mal festhalten, dass der Shifty sein Geld absolut wert ist!
Ich war ja auch erst spektisch, was so ein kleines Ding für 30 Euro bringen soll - aber es halt das Schaltverhalten meines Sram XX1 11-fach Schaltwerks perfektioniert. Das läuft bei mir mit einer 9-46 E13 Kassette und hat beim Runterschalten auf das 9er Ritzel etwas gezickt. Dank dem Shifty ist nun alles smooth.

Übrigens, direkt bestellt bei BikeYoke, versandkostenfrei. Top Ding!

Kleine Anregung noch: Wenn der @Sackmann das auch mal in rainbow / oil slick machen würde, wär es perfektissimo


----------



## Keen91 (2. August 2020)

Ist es eigentlich normal, dass sich auch das gelagerte Rad nicht leichtgängig drehen lässt?


----------



## trail_fuchs (19. Januar 2021)

Servus,

hab 2 Shiftys hier liegen für meine GX Mj21 Schaltwerke.
Könnt ihr mir auf die Schnelle sagen welche Bohrergröße ich für den Niet brauch?

Danke und liebe Grüße

Flo


----------



## hardtails (19. Januar 2021)

Apollon schrieb:


> Sowas würde ich dem lieben skwal83 NIEMALS unterstellen



ich würde mir niemals was goldenes ans rad schrauben.


----------



## Sackmann (19. Januar 2021)

Wenn du gerade bohren kannst dann logischerweise minimal kleiner als die Achse, die beim Shifty dabei ist. ;-)
Anonssten nimmst nen 4er oder 4,5er Bohrer, da kannst dann ein bissl mehr danebenzielen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_fuchs (20. Januar 2021)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wenn du gerade bohren kannst dann logischerweise minimal kleiner als die Achse, die beim Shifty dabei ist. ;-)
> Anonssten nimmst nen 4er oder 4,5er Bohrer, da kannst dann ein bissl mehr danebenzielen.



Danke dir


----------



## pytek (17. Juli 2021)

Gibt es auch Ersatzlager für das Shifty?


----------



## Sackmann (19. Juli 2021)

Auf Anfrage (E-Mail)  ja. Ich hab  welche hier und muss die mal in den Webshop einpflegen.


----------



## Deleted 525513 (19. Februar 2022)

Moin,
ich würde gerne mein shifty für mein neues bike übernehmen, da dies wieder eine gx eagle haben wird, bräuchte ich eine neue Achse. Gibt es die bei euch einzeln zu erwerben? Oder sonst irgendwo für einen schmalen Taler? 

Danke für eure Rückmeldung.


----------

